
Ask HN: Top researchers in AI or Bionics? - emrgx
I&#x27;m looking for the personal webpages or published works for respected researchers in the fields of AI and Bionics respectively.<p>If you know of any would you mind posting?
======
albertTJames
AI

Yan le Cun

Yoshia Bengio

Geoffrey Hinton

Andrew Ng

Nando de Freitas

\---------------

BCI

Hugh Herr

Gregoire Courtine

Miguel Nicolelis

~~~
emrgx
Thank you!

------
pizza
Schmidhuber

Hutter

